

What can you do with a web in your pocket? - FreeRadical
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/6934559/What-Can-You-Do-With-A-Web-In-Your-Pocket

======
kakooljay
In case you were wondering...

Sergey Brin, Rajeev Motwani, Lawrence Page, and Terry. Winograd. What can you
do with a web in your pocket? Data Engineering Bulletin, 21:37–47, 1998.

[Hey Larry, who's Lawrence Page? :p]

